# Dove Hunting: 20 gauge or .410?



## TA99 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm wanting to start dove hunting later this year when their in season. I was wanting to know which gun is better for the job; 20 gauge, .410, or something else. :hunter4:


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

If you feel that you can handle the 20 go for it. The 20 will give you options for hunting

everything from deer to waterfowl and pack more punch.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

A .410 was my first gun. My dad taught me how to squirrel hunt with it. It didn't take long for my dad to get me a 20 ga, it just wasn't killing the squirrels at all even at close range. I'd say if you can handle it the 20 ga would b the way to go. More power and more shot in the shells will give you a big advantage shootin on the fly. I don't really remember telling a difference in the two other than when I started shootin deer slugs out of the 20 ga. Good luck!


----------



## TA99 (Mar 20, 2013)

Bait washer said:


> If you feel that you can handle the 20 go for it. The 20 will give you options for hunting
> 
> everything from deer to waterfowl and pack more punch.


Ok, thanks! I've been looking for a good single shot 20 gauge at local pawn shops etc. What would be a good brand to go with?


----------



## WarrenCoWarrior (Feb 24, 2013)

I use a 12 gauge with number 6 or 8 shot for doves. Try that if ya really want to kill some birds this season.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I used to have a trio of side by sides --all from the same mfgr--.410, 20, & 12... Loved shooting the .410 for doves.. :teeth:


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Look up Rossi guns. They sell matched sets of different calibers and guages.

Single shot and you can buy them in a youth model witha shorter stock if needed.

Maybe someone will help you out buying a gun and you can work it off.

There are a lot of good single shot guns out there. You need to take someone along

to make sure they are in good working order and safe.


----------



## TA99 (Mar 20, 2013)

Bait washer said:


> Look up Rossi guns. They sell matched sets of different calibers and guages.
> 
> Single shot and you can buy them in a youth model witha shorter stock if needed.
> 
> ...


Alright I'll check some of 'em out. Thanks for your help and happy huntin'!


----------



## TA99 (Mar 20, 2013)

The reason I want a single shot break down is because there is less that can mess up. Plus I've shot my older sister's .410 for a few years and I can reload pretty fast.


----------



## TA99 (Mar 20, 2013)

True. I might consider a pump. By the way i like your signature!


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Can't go wrong with an 870. That was my first 20 ga. Now I have a 11-87. My cuz shoots an 870 and between the both of us there's been plenty of animals on the ground


----------



## TA99 (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice! I haven't shot anything over a .410 but I think I can handle a 20.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

.410's can't kill doves! 







Kidding it's a lot of fun.


----------



## TA99 (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice ones! What manufacturer is your gun made by?


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

That's a Rossi the one with the interchangeable barrels .22/.410. No choke either just a lot of practice.


----------



## TA99 (Mar 20, 2013)

Cool. Looked at a few of them earlier on their website. Also been thinking about a H&R.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I'd have to look. Haven't had my .410 out for a really long time but I'm pretty sure its an h&r single shot. Pretty good gun


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Started all the kids on a 20 gauge single shot- H&R and we got lots of doves. 20 ga shells are cheaper than 410 shells too.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

jswift said:


> Started all the kids on a 20 gauge single shot- H&R and we got lots of doves. 20 ga shells are cheaper than 410 shells too.


That's the truth, for sure...Can't believe how expensive those little poppers have gotten...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

YotePill said:


> Yeah...to shoot a .410, I would have to take out a second mortgage......


 I remember 30 yrs. ago I was thinking of getting a 410 for grouse as a lot of guys were buying them, checked out the price for shells ( twice as much up here ) and decided to stick with the 22.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I started out with a .410, it was a bolt action, it just wasn't enough power/pellets for me... Grand pa gave me my fathers single shot 16 gauge, I think it was a great gun but shells are hard to find now days & pricey... I have been shooting a Remmington 870 Wingmaster 12 gauge (1950's) for the last 30 years, the best shotgun ever, in my opinion... get a used Remmington 870 12 gauge (1950-1970) and you won't need to up grade ever... mine has 100's of Rabbits, Dove, Pheasants, Ducks (500+), Geese, Quail, Pigeons, and Crows, it has never been repaired once! Save your self some money and get a good shotgun...


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

I use a Rossi 20 ga single shot for dove, squirrel, pheasant, quail, rabbit. Using a single is good for three reasons it's lighter and easier to carry for long periods of time, because when you only get one shot you learn to make them count, and you save yourself money in ammo when you have no follow up shots. I highly recommend starting with a single shot.

I will say that when it comes to waterfowl I always use my Remington 870 express 12 ga. My dad had it since he was 16, and has passed it off to me, he is 47 now and the gun still works like a dream and has never met a gun smith.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I'd say go with the 20 gauge. You'll save alot of money just in ammo.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

The 20 ga I feel is an all around better choice. It's more versatile, and will be cheaper to shoot. I'd go with the 870 as well, there's a lot of value there for what you spend. If you get that pump gun to a point where it won't shoot you must be VERY HARD on your weapons. I've seen people neglect them for years and they keep in functioning. Whatever you buy, just make sure it fits you.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I didnt bother to look until now but considering how old you are Remington does make a youth model 20 ga. The model .410 I have is a New England Arms Pardner.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I learned how to handle a firearm in the dove field with a Remington 870 Wingmaster 12ga so a Remington is near and dear to my heart. But as AZ said I would start out with the 12ga just because you can do so much more with it. You can take that 870 for example and play with different choke tube combos and ammo and have a different gun for any bird or animal that you want to hunt. And that 870 is gonna go "bang" every time you pull the trigger. Very reliable shot guns. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Without a doubt the 12 guage 870 is an excellent gun.

Trying to read between the lines I think we are replying to a youth

and a 12 guage might be a liitle too much gun. The last thing a youth

needs is to develope a flinch at trigger pull. If anyone can shoot the

heavier guage go with it. Otherwise stay a little lighter.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I got my 870 20 gauge 20 years ago. Still hunts like a champ.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

After seeing your age I'd have to say. A big factor in your choice should be, is this gun something you want to use for a couple years without having to worry about fatigue from carrying it, or a lot of recoil, but will most likely replace as your "main choice". If so a Rossie or NEF in .410 is probably the way to go. For that matter, my son grew up using the Rossie combo .22/.410 and has since bought a few more of their firearms. Their youth models are great , but you will outgrow 'em fast, as they are truly youth models.

The other option from my perspective is, a 20 ga. or even 12 ga. and watch your shell/barrel choices depending on your size. Either Moss. 500, or Rem. 870, in youth model if it fits you better, as they will both last you your lifetime, with a bit of TLC, and maybe a stock-swap, in a few years. Or if your like me, never. lol

Whatever you decide to go with good luck, and bring along a friend.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I have two 870 20ga guns. One that I use for rabbits with a mod. choke and the other is a true youth model that I have tricked out for when I go on the big walks up in the mountains where that little bit of weight matters ( I'm getting old). I put an Indian Creek choke on it (.555) and when I run Hevi-shot # 6s through it, the biggest of spring gobblers don't stand a chance out to 30 yards with this rig. I must say that it likes the Hevi-Shot better than any other loads that I have put through it. As for a .410 I have never owned one and can't speak a lot about them other than that I would feel a bit under gunned. I would go with the 12 or 20 and just use a lighter load if recoil is gonna be an issue. Hitting what your shooting at has a way of taking away some of that pain.lol


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I've had my Rem 870 20ga for 17 years now and I use it for everything. Never jams or fails to go boom. I have had the fancy benellis and brownings but sold everything I wasnt given off when I joined the Marines. I was shooting a winchester 1200 pump in 12 gauge at 12 or 13 so if you can handle the 12 go with it. Me personally I still use my 20 just because I shoot slugs from it better than the 12 gauge and you have pretty much the same choices in shells in the 20 as the 12 and 410 ammo is getting rediculous these days. As of lately I only dust off the 12 to chase goose and sometimes turkey, everything else from small game to deer i use my 20. good luck!


----------



## TA99 (Mar 20, 2013)

I haven't been on in a few months but awhile back I got a used H&R Topper 20 gauge and I absolutly love it. Haven't dove hunted yet but squirrel season starts in 15 days and I'm DEFINATLY go on my first squrrel hunt! :hunter4:


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Would a 12 gauge be to much for the squirrels? I have target loads and upland loads. If so I can just use my Mossberg 802.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No a 12 would be fine.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Good to hear. I have been wanting to try the new O/U out.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

A 12 ga works good. Just gotta remember to be carefull when you eat the ones you shoot. Chomping on a piece of shot don't feel the greatest lol!! I used a 12 ga as a kid until I saved enough money for my 22 mag!


----------

